# Want to turbo a GA... Want to find CA installers...



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Up until I graduated college, I've done ALL my own work on my car (well... almost all... don't trust fooz shop mechanics after a tach installation gone wrong). But now that I'm working full time, don't have the time to invest in getting the turbo installed on my daily driver. Is there a reputable shop in LA that you guys have had experience with that would be able to install a hotshot kit for me? You know how much it would cost (install only... I've got a good idea of what the kit itself would cost)? Thanks.

Jun


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shops here in tallahasee, florida charge about $600 for a basic kit install...


----------

